# Collateral Damage



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No cheating, I (we) really need the kids to go to bed, it's been hectic, kids up at 6am, visitors from 10 till 1, then dinner................

1 x Bottle of Fino

2 x Bottles of Champagne

6 x 330ml San Miguel

1 x Bottle of red.

6 x Snowballs

4 x Cherry B


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A very poor effort this year...

1 bottle of red

3 glasses of Port

1 large Gin and Tonic


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Just 3 bottles of IPA this afternoon before dinner...

I've ate too much and feel ropey :lookaround:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As per usual not one single drop of alcohol has passed my lips :hypocrite:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

working tomorrow got to be up at 6 so been on driving duties and staying sober today, just having a wee nightcap though


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Well for once my booze consumption for the day and the last two days was *zero*  I only came downstairs to see the kids for half an hour and back to bed again. Which was closer the the bathroom, right where I've need to be. I can't believe it, I'm never not well, ever.

I never made it a couple of times :lol: :lol:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I never made it a couple of times :lol: :lol:


 :shocking: Doesn't sound good....

Get well soon fella :good:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

HappyLad said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I never made it a couple of times :lol: :lol:
> ...


It's not.

I got caught out with the age old dilemma from when I was a kid is it a ,

*Fart or a Squirt*

:lol: :lol:

I'm just trying to knock a few pints of water into me for a bit of rehydration and then back to bed shortly.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> HappyLad said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


You've finally swapped ends then? h34r: :grin:

Don't take Loperamide if you suspect infectious diarrhoea (or Kaolin mixture), it slows the process down of getting rid of the bugs.

Stay hydrated, balance the electrolytes (according to the instructions on the packet, that is important).

My last encounter with infectious diarrhoea lasted six months because the GP wouldn't prescribe antibiotics because the tests didn't reveal any of the six most popular biotics :fool:

D!ckhead.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> 1 x Bottle of Fino
> 
> 2 x Bottles of Champagne
> 
> ...


Do I spot a revealing trend here?

.....2 x Babychams and you can call me Maureeen?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> You've finally swapped ends then? h34r: :grin:


Bit of a cheeky f#cker today aren't you !!!!



> D!ckhead.


Who you or your doctor ???? but by the sounds of things your the leading contender


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > You've finally swapped ends then? h34r: :grin:
> ...


Get well soon.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As per usual not one single drop of alcohol has passed my lips :hypocrite:


Boy, are you in for a real treat then...!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

HappyLad said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I never made it a couple of times :lol: :lol:
> ...


Commander, if'n you ain't got "proper" re-hydration stuff, a stopgap can be some sugar and sprinkling of salt into a base of honey dissolved in warm to hot water - (and the "never trust a fart" thing is a sign of getting old - trust me, *I know!*







:lookaround: )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > As per usual not one single drop of alcohol has passed my lips :hypocrite:
> ...


You forget Mike, I also gave all that messy rumpy pumby stuff up years ago







:rofl:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You forget Mike, I also gave all that messy rumpy pumby stuff up years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pheeew...! For a moment I though you were a goner to the dark and ugly side.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You forget Mike, I also gave all that messy rumpy pumby stuff up years ago
> ...


Perish the thought :swoon: :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Perish the thought :swoon: :lol:


Spoke with my good friend Benedict in Rome. Apparently there is a spot for you in 2011 for Canon Fodder...err... Canonization. Based on my Druggie Mountie's referral, I'm told, you stand a chance.









(St-Mach...That rings a bell...







)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

B, sorry to read about your posterior calamity.........

Felt terrible today, feel better now tho' and about to crack open some Cava and do nothing, Harry Hill, Benidorm, Match of the Day, Probably more telly than I watch in a normal week. :thumbsup: Family do's Mon/Tues/Wed. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> B, sorry to read about your posterior calamity.........


Still, I've just been down to the quacks and got a very thorough once over and a prescription so with a bit of luck I'll be back in the game in time for New Years Eve 

BTW why are the showing a HH that is about 3 years out of date 



mel said:


> Commander, if'n you ain't got "proper" re-hydration stuff, a stopgap can be some sugar and sprinkling of salt into a base of honey dissolved in warm to hot water - (and the "never trust a fart" thing is a sign of getting old - trust me, *I know!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers

I'll give that a try sounds a lot tastier than Big M's idea of flat diet coke


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Perish the thought :swoon: :lol:
> ...


Please do not mention the Roman Empire to me, I haven`t forgotten what they`ve been up to for the last 2000 plus years


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > B, sorry to read about your posterior calamity.........
> ...


Good, I hope your sense of humour returns too. You prickly f3cker.:wink1:

As I said previously, and with good advice, get well soon.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


That's never far away, but I'm not always sweetness and light especially after having literally sat on the sh!tter for four days.

:lol: :lol:

And on that note my apologies for my rather blunt comments I don't doubt for a moment the rest of your post was well intentioned :wink2:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


No problem mate, had the illness and wore the discoloured underpants to prove it.:wink1:

Get well soon.


----------

